# What can I take??



## Tink78 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi there. Just wondered if you could help me. I'm 9wks pregnant and starting to get a sore throat. Had my 3year old at the drs this am and he has antibiotics for a viral infection/tonsillitis. Guessing that is what I'm starting to get. Just wondered if I can use halls soothers, lockets or tunes? Have tried googling it and south conflicting answers. 
Thanks in advance.

Wendy


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Paracetamol is fine if you have pain, keep fluids up, hot drinks can help. Throat sweets are fine to take if you want to.


----------



## Tink78 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks very much for the reply

Wendy x


----------

